# EOS D60 o USB socket



## bluecob (Jun 8, 2018)

I have an old Canon D60 which I purchased ages ago. I have just resurrected it as a 'backup' Camera and find that it does not have a USB socket to transfer the images to my Computer. You have to use a CF Card reader which is easy to damage the pins.

I cannot find anywhere on the internet details of this Camera. The D60's shown all have a USB socket which I believe Canon added later.

Is there any way say via the Digital output which seems to be a multi pin socket that I can get the pics onto Computer? If so and this socket will do it what and where can I get he lead required?

Thanks.


----------



## dazzlingdave1948 (Jun 11, 2018)

That is the only digital output from the D60 and the cable may be purchased here:  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-EOS-D60-Camera-Cable/dp/B00H1SUIKG


----------

